
Musk: We must colonize Mars to preserve species in WW3 - tomcooks
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/11/elon-musk-colonise-mars-third-world-war?CMP=fb_gu
======
chrisbennet
A species that destroys itself should probably take a sick day at home and get
better before infecting the rest of the universe.

If there was an alternative to living on Earth, the "life boats" would
invariably go to just the ultra wealthy. If you think large wealth disparity
is harmful now, imagine how unconcerned the ultra wealthy will be about the
Earth's fate when they didn't have to share it.

------
Cheyana
Or you know, maybe not have a WW3.

If we're still so behind as a species (a species which is supposed to be the
most intelligent btw) that we're still fighting from behind our divisions
(Geography, religion, ethnicity and so on) why do we even merit a do-over?

And yes, I'm being serious. Generation after generation we still live our
lives buffeted about by "the way things are", led by saber-rattlers in a
biggest nuke contest. If we all collectively can't get it together given all
of the knowledge we have at our fingertips I think we might be done.

~~~
topvpnchoice
Totally agree with you

